# need help with lights



## flounderking (Jun 26, 2008)

Ibuilding a light rig for my yak, but cant seem to get power from batt to my halo. Sounds dumd I know,

This is what i building its an under water light system using a two inch Y cap pvc in wich i bought three 50 watt halos, that fits into each y cap which there is four of so 12 lights all together. 

assemblyin the cap is just anoutdoor light socket with a positive and neg wire, after hooking wires uppositve to posi- neg to neg i cant even get one light to turn on maby bad connection but have tried everything to get it to work , wirenuts tape everything

I know im no ellectriacian , but it seemed preety simple when when i got the idea stuck in my head. the wire im using for batt wire is just a lamp cord from depot rated for 600 watts plenty big enough i think 

Im getting preety frustrated any advise or tips would be greatly appriciated

"theres no rehab for fishing, And im no quitter"

-flouderking-:usaflag


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

ummmmmm...its not gonna work......12v and 110 are two completely different things....you'll need a generator to run that set up


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

HeHe As Biggamefishr said, but it is assumed that your using 12V bulbs. Right?





110V sockets have been used in the past a lot, but they screw 12V bulbs in them.



Now from your explanation, I don't have a clue as to what this contraption looks like.



This is why posting pixs take so much guess work out of what your trying to explain.





110V socket:
















The Binkman Halogens will glue inside a piece of 1in PVC.














2 of these will give you all the light a Yak can stand. They draw 3.5amps each.


----------



## HIKE (Jul 10, 2008)

i think i might kno a way to make them work. ill have to take a look at it tho. 

if i am thinking right, running these lights off a 12v car battery, this would be similar to running KC fog lights on a truck. i havea coupleon my truck and i never connected a negative wire toa battery. i ran wire from the battery to a switch then from theswitch to the lights. but i did have to run a ground wire to the frame of the truck. if the lights dont have a ground then they wont work.instead of using a wire from a lamp, go to walmart and buy some electrical wire.


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Ah' Yes it needs a ground wire to complete the circuit. Auto's use the body /Frame of the vehicle as the ground path/wire. On boats you do not want to use the hull as a ground. 1st electricity will not travel thru fiberglass,so thats out and on a alum boat this is a bad idea due to electrolysis.



So a Ground wire must be run to the Neg battery post.



Now, let me talk about amperage draw. Those KC's draw a LOT of amperage. Depending on the length of run the wire needs to be sized correctly. There is a formula for this it's called OHM's law.



I'm going to stop now as I know I'm way over your head already.


----------



## fishing with carl childers (Oct 3, 2007)

i reckon you ain't much of a speller either ha ha .....get it?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *fishing with carl childers (7/10/2008)*i reckon you ain't much of a speller either ha ha .....get it?


:banghead:banghead:banghead:banghead


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

Really. WTF? :banghead:banghead


----------

